# MTQ VS Pink Curing Salt



## alshrink (Apr 30, 2015)

I am looking at the famous Mortons salami recipe on their website.  I would rather use pink curing salt than tender quick.  Anyone know the equivalencies?    It call for 1.5 tsp of MTQ for 1 lb of meat.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2015)

alshrink said:


> I am looking at the famous Mortons salami recipe on their website.  I would rather use pink curing salt than tender quick.  Anyone know the equivalencies?    It call for 1.5 tsp of MTQ for 1 lb of meat.


I believe that would be 1 tsp of Cure #1 per 5 pounds of meat.

If I'm wrong someone will correct me.  I use TQ.

If you replace TQ with Cure #1, you will want to add some salt---Possibly up to an equal amount to the amount of TQ your are replacing.

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 1, 2015)

What Bear said


----------



## rgautheir20420 (May 6, 2015)

alshrink said:


> I am looking at the famous Mortons salami recipe on their website.  I would rather use pink curing salt than tender quick.  Anyone know the equivalencies?    It call for 1.5 tsp of MTQ for 1 lb of meat.


If you want to use Cure #1 instead of TQ, you'll add .25% of the total meat/fat weight in Cure #1. When it comes to salt, you're going to get a difference in preference of the final product. The range usually being 2.5-3.0 % of the total weight. I'm usually adding 2.75% to my stuff and I've been happy with it so far. 

I realize I might be alittle late on this one. Did it already get made?


----------

